# Picking out a puppy!



## mbblack (May 2, 2016)

Very new to forums so thank you for bearing with me!

I am trying to pick out a pup based on photos I have on 1 week old puppies, but am having trouble deciding. I am going to post a link to a Snapfish album where I've put the photos of the dam, sire, a pup from the previous litter (which that color and the dam is the one I am going for: dark sable) along with the two puppies that the breeder says should be this color. My only hesitation is that she has posted previous pups as "silver sable" and the color of the adult dog turns out more black and silver, complete with saddle back and all, so I am worried about picking a puppy this early, and only do so because other reservations have started to come in =/, if there is a moderate chance I am getting a saddle back pattern at the end of this all. 

Any thought or opinions on which pup looks the most like it will turn out like the mother? I can upload photos of the other puppies if that helps if you think there might be another, the two puppies I posted are just the ones she is currently claiming to be dark sable, but I put up photos of all the boys in case there is another that might be better suited.

Thank you so much for all of the help!!


----------



## mbblack (May 2, 2016)

My Photos


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I know this is not really want to hear, but it's a terrible idea to pick a dog based on color only. Why not evaluate the puppies at an older age, maybe around 7 weeks? Look at their drives, their personalities, pick one that meshes well with your family. 

is the breeder encouraging you to pick a puppy now? if that's the case, this breeder is probably pretty shady and I'd proceed with caution. Most breeders actually pick the puppies for the buyers to find the best match for them..

As for color, sables change a lot..can be hard to tell


----------



## kenimn (May 1, 2016)

just add a few spaces before http and .com to bypass it ^^


----------



## mbblack (May 2, 2016)

My Photos


----------



## mbblack (May 2, 2016)

*Oops*



kenimn said:


> just add a few spaces before http and .com to bypass it ^^


Oops, just saw this, thanks for the advice! Ran around replying to other threads and came back, I will keep this in mind though!!! :grin2:


----------



## mbblack (May 2, 2016)

*=/*



mego said:


> I know this is not really want to hear, but it's a terrible idea to pick a dog based on color only. Why not evaluate the puppies at an older age, maybe around 7 weeks? Look at their drives, their personalities, pick one that meshes well with your family.
> 
> is the breeder encouraging you to pick a puppy now? if that's the case, this breeder is probably pretty shady and I'd proceed with caution. Most breeders actually pick the puppies for the buyers to find the best match for them..
> 
> As for color, sables change a lot..can be hard to tell



The pressure to pick out a puppy is due to how fast hers go. She has 3 litters this spring, 1 is fully reserved (born Thursday!) the litter before mine is easily 1/2 way reserved and going fast. I am number 3 in line and others are already asking to reserve the same puppies, as person 1 and 2 for deposits have already chosen theirs. Not sure how to evaluate personality from another state, chose this breeder based on her OFA standards, responsiveness to questions, a phone interview and reviews from others that have puppies from her from previous years.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Breeding for color and using white is not at all what many will consider responsible breeding....frankly, I don't think they have any idea what those pups are going to turn out to be as white is a masking factor - the dog actually is genetically a different color but has that white gene which masks or overlays the real genetic color....if there were saddle patterns and this is a repeat of the same parents, there is no way to project what those pups will end up looking like!

As has been stated - good responsible breeders place pups in homes where they feel the owners and the pup will be a sucesfful match - and color is the last priority....yes, people have preferences, and most breeders will try to keep those preferences in mind - but color is not going to be the top priority in a sucessful placement.


Good luck


Lee


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

I suggest waiting until they are older. Picking a puppy based on their (very beautiful) looks is a trap. I have a friend who chose the cutest puppy out of the litter and she is aggressive. 

Honestly, most breeders I've met will place their puppy in homes that match the owners lifestyle.


----------



## mbblack (May 2, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> Breeding for color and using white is not at all what many will consider responsible breeding....frankly, I don't think they have any idea what those pups are going to turn out to be as white is a masking factor - the dog actually is genetically a different color but has that white gene which masks or overlays the real genetic color....if there were saddle patterns and this is a repeat of the same parents, there is no way to project what those pups will end up looking like!
> 
> As has been stated - good responsible breeders place pups in homes where they feel the owners and the pup will be a sucesfful match - and color is the last priority....yes, people have preferences, and most breeders will try to keep those preferences in mind - but color is not going to be the top priority in a sucessful placement.
> 
> ...


Hadn't realized the white made it such a crap shoot =/ Thank you for the info!


----------

